

Countering Trojan Horse attacks on Compilers - mazsa
http://www.dwheeler.com/trusting-trust/

======
mazsa
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/01/countering_tru...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/01/countering_trus.html)

~~~
mazsa
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5261851>

